# Holy crap! Look at this lot of CPU's!



## Captobvious (Apr 11, 2013)

130 lbs Vintage Intel Pentium Pro 486 IBM VIA CPU processor scrap gold recovery

only 15 grand!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130-lbs-Vin...H_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd03e96d0&afsrc=1


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Get on in there!


----------



## Smack (Apr 11, 2013)

Someone once said you can never be too high :lol: looks like he was wrong. :roll:


----------

